# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (Dagbehandeling Goirle)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Regio Breda (Dagbehandeling Goirle)
Dr. Keijzerlaan 5
Goirle

Bezoek de website van GGZ Regio Breda


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (Dagbehandeling Goirle).*

----------

